# Official air suspension topic



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

OK- many questions surround air suspension... as you all know my bike is undergoing serious surgery... so im taking the time now torun all types of hoses and junk thru it

I know many topics have already been started on this but im hoping it can all be put into one- this one

so with that said feel free to post up pics of bikes with air suspesions (close up of the setups) and if you have any usefull input or questions (I myself will have tons)also feel free to ask

this topic will also be my build up because thats the only part realy left...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

i worship you for this


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

I plan to run the hose(s) thru the frame like so


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

Im drawing on paper what my setup is.. i will have questions for those who might have the answers


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Theres already so many topics for this...

Heres my topic i made about where to find and what parts to buy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=211459&hl=

Its a waste of money i tell you, just spend $400 on hyros


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

OK this is the most helpful site to get EVERYTHING you need
http://www.aircylindersdirect.com/


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres a tutorial that will help me find the best set up for my bike..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 4 2006, 06:52 PM~5179982
> *Heres a tutorial that will help me find the best set up for my bike..
> *


where?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 4 2006, 09:52 PM~5179989
> *where?
> *


sorry pdf isnt working


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.aircylindersdirect.com/tutorials/index.jsp

by the looks of it for a bike the best set up is a singke acting spring return cylinder ( so that answers the question if n e old cylinder works)


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

this shit aint helpin whats the bore, stroke,fractional stroke.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

matter if preference.. how much you wiegh, safety of it, speed

http://www.aircylindersdirect.com/webapps/...calculators.jsp

calculates it all


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

fuck that im not about to become a fucking lab rat if no one has figured it out yet


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 4 2006, 10:20 PM~5180124
> *fuck that im not about to become a fucking lab rat if no one has figured it out yet
> *


no the matter is you are not risking yourself... you put in exactly what you want the cylinder to do and it tells you the perfect cylinder for you


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

anyone know if 2 inches of stroke is enough???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't understand how so many bikes have air systems and no one on here knows exactly how it's done, or why is it kept secret


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

were can you get a complete setup


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 4 2006, 10:02 PM~5180741
> *were can you get a complete setup
> *


they sell the complete system at "Sound, Suspension, and More" in pomona. it was in the last issue of LRB


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 4 2006, 11:52 PM~5180655
> *i don't understand how so many bikes have air systems and no one on here knows exactly how it's done, or why is it kept secret
> *


exactly ... i am out to uncover it... and then when someone new comes to see how its done, hey dont have to go thru the same bs i am... just look at this topic


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

siplest mount for the cylinder... im trying to find some realy good pics..


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

this topic is useless if nobody knows what they are doing, nobody wants to share their secrets.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this should help


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGEL B_@Apr 5 2006, 12:27 AM~5180864
> *this topic is useless if nobody knows what they are doing, nobody wants to share their secrets.
> *



i just read hours of material and i feel realy smart ... i believe i know what im doing just gotta buy the shit then see f it works( im not going to post it yet if it doesnt work) so i will be the first to share the secrets


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 5 2006, 02:14 PM~5180841
> *exactly ... i am out to uncover it... and then when someone new comes to see how its done, hey dont have to go thru the same bs i am... just look at this topic
> *


Theres no secret to it... I have posted the complete list at least 3 times.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2006, 12:30 AM~5180872
> *this should help
> *


sorry to bug you but is it possible that you could scan the article so i could read it? thanks a lot... it takes forvever ( if ever) to get lrb in jersey


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Those pictures show you exactly what you need... And you can get it alot cheaper then what they sell it for


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 5 2006, 02:34 PM~5180893
> *sorry to bug you but is it possible that you could scan the article so i could read it? thanks a lot... it takes forvever ( if ever) to get lrb in jersey
> *


Ill scan it now for you


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 4 2006, 09:30 PM~5180872
> *this should help
> *


THANKS NOE :thumbsup: JUST ONE ? WHO SELLS THIS SET UP?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what you need

the article says "bear" the owner of Sound, Suspension, an More in pomona ca came up with the system 909-865-1514


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's all i got


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

well guys im out for tonight im tired but i will be on in school tomorow


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I HAVE THAT STEP UP AND IT WORKS PERFECT..I HAVE BOUGHT TWO FOR A MEMBER OF MINE AND THERE BETTER THEN THE ONES THE OTHER GUYS USE WITH THE FAT CYLINDERS


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE THE LINK FOR THIS SETUP?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

There no LINK for this setup, just call ' Bear ' the owner of Sound, Suspension, and More ( 909-865-1514 )

Do you not read before you post...


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 4 2006, 09:55 PM~5180991
> *There no LINK for this setup, just call ' Bear ' the owner of Sound, Suspension, and More ( 909-865-1514 )
> 
> Do you not read before you post...
> *


RELAX GUY NO NEED TO GET ALL CRAAZZZYY. IT WAS A SIMPLE QUESTION. :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGEL B_@Apr 5 2006, 03:00 PM~5181018
> *RELAX GUY NO NEED TO GET ALL CRAAZZZYY. IT WAS A SIMPLE QUESTION. :biggrin:
> *


It was just a simple reply


----------



## ANGEL B (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 4 2006, 10:03 PM~5181036
> *It was just a simple reply
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i always wonderd if what type of cylinder to get and if its possible to get it rechromed at all and the name of things and sizes ya its eazy looking at a picture and then try to order one they go by somany diffrent technical terms and names and ask to many questions ... me personaly i dont know shit about air suspesion and hydro suspesion iam not in to stuff like that but i would like somthing like it but iam stupid ... all i want to know is what which cylinder to get i dont know bore , stroke :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well heres bear streched trike it has two of his cylinders and a custom bracket fro it and the guage thingy


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

anyone no how expensive that set up for sale is???


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 5 2006, 05:31 AM~5182183
> *anyone no how expensive that set up for sale is???
> *


I called, he said send 200 for a deposit and it takes a week to make, he said the magazine article doesnt have all the info. He said it is custom the way you want it, even choose a design for the crown. Plain, stars, spades, crosses, spider webs, and circles i beleive. You also choose the color of tubing. Once its finished he calls you back and you send the last 200. He claims its worth it because its custom, and its an expensive aircraft cylinder, so it looks clean, and he said you can even hop riding, and it isnt nearly as violent as juice. You can control pressure allowing you to do it the way you want.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

shit 400 is expensive... i dont need a crown nor cylinder nor tank... just the pressure regulator hoses and switch... you didnt happen to ask if he sell just parts did you??


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah im doin this to my bike right now and im havin trouble finding an air switch toggle from any one who has one and wants to sell please post up

i ll give pics when my bike done


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i had also called him when the article came out and said same thing he also has them plain or twisted cuz i asked but its all cool just needing a switch


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

awww shit ima bout to be doin my bike wit some air lmao.... nice topic homie... and nice info...


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

u using co2 also???


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

most likely i can get those big ass bottles for like 15 bux if that...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i asked around at some shops and took the magazine so they can see everything i needed. they told me they can get all that for about $200-300, so it is probablye less if you buy the parts yourself


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

air suspension sucks


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2006, 09:49 AM~5183359
> *i asked around at some shops and took the magazine so they can see everything i needed.  they told me they can get all that for about $200-300, so it is probablye less if you buy the parts yourself
> *


i can probably go to show n go customs here in detoit and get all my stuff...


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 5 2006, 12:49 PM~5183359
> *i asked around at some shops and took the magazine so they can see everything i needed.  they told me they can get all that for about $200-300, so it is probablye less if you buy the parts yourself
> *


yes you can but thiers is a very simple design and hard to find those exact parts... but i am working on obtaining all that


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 6 2006, 02:50 AM~5183366
> *air suspension sucks
> *


they will learn after tehy have bought all of it


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i paid 30 for the tank and cylinder, let me know how much more you pay kevin, and where you got it. How much psi to hop it?


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

a good switch can be about 200 dollars


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

fuck switches. i wanna do it Kustom style and use a hand valve


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 5 2006, 08:37 PM~5186614
> *fuck switches. i wanna do it Kustom style and use a hand valve
> *



i curently have one... its hard cause i got one for up n one for down


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 5 2006, 05:44 PM~5186649
> *i curently have one... its hard cause i got one for up n one for down
> *


you aint used to i like i am my buddies VW uses manual valves for the air rides


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Apr 5 2006, 04:47 AM~5181824
> *well heres bear streched trike it has two of his cylinders and a custom bracket fro it and the guage thingy
> *






i need to find those exact cylinders ..... :uh: damn


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

MORE CYLINDERS THAN YOU COULD EVER IMAGINE!!!!! 

MCMaster.com ... the one that im getting..

6498K518
(Same as 6498K332) 
Stainless Steel Air Cylinder Spring-Return, Pivot-Mount, 7/16" Bore, 6" Stroke


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

my parts list im buying so far:


Cylinder - $30..........................................................Mcmaster.com
2 2way selenoids- $20...............................................Mc master.com or Ebay
Psi regulator - $15....................................................Home Depot
Remote (punctures the co2 tank)- $15........................Any paintball store(ebay is cheaper)
3 way switch -$10.....................................................Mcmaster.com
dish washer hoses- $5...............................................Home Depot
fittings- approx $5.....................................................Home Depot
or Mcmaster.com
wires - approx $5......................................................Home Depot (mcmaster.com has every wire/color imaginable but it is bought by 100 ft spool)

total $105.... plus shipping on anything

that beats the fuck out of $400... i had to search vaious websites to get all the material 

basically you are paying an extra 250 to 300 to get a fancy crown and the convienience ofnot scrambling around and they makee it look pretty.

theyre set up ist electric... mine is but basically its the same... i drew a perfect diagram... i will post pics as soon as my scanner works...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i might do hydros with a helium tank what would you need to dump it? Just a dump, switch, and a slowdown? Can any1 write me a list to dump it?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

helium?  ... basically what im doin is that with Co2 but instead of the one cylinder just buy the pro hopper ones... you will need more selenoid valves tho.. and a bit more wiring


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

This topic has gotten pretty far. Im not sure if i wanna do it myself, i think the setup from bear is a show quality setup.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 6 2006, 06:31 AM~5189184
> *helium?  ... basically what im doin is that with Co2 but instead of the one cylinder just buy the pro hopper ones... you will need more selenoid valves tho.. and a bit more wiring
> *


thats what i couldnt decide between the helium setup or just put a huge paintball or other c02 tank and connect it to the prohopper ones. All i know is I dont want to pay all that money for juice but I wanna hop


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 5 2006, 09:51 PM~5187708
> *my parts list im buying so far:
> Cylinder - $30..........................................................Mcmaster.com
> 2 2way selenoids- $20...............................................Mc master.com or Ebay
> ...


so I just buy this and use prohopper cylinders and im good? When do you wxpect to have this done?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 6 2006, 01:37 PM~5190994
> *so I just buy this and use prohopper cylinders and im good?  When do you wxpect to have this done?
> *


i don't think you'd need the prohopper cylinders apart from everything on the list.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 6 2006, 02:33 PM~5191330
> *i don't think you'd need the prohopper cylinders apart from everything on the list.
> *


WHAT Do you mean? Im thinking about doing prohopper cylinders instead of the other air ride cylinders.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i called Hollywood Customs and they told me you can run air through them with no problem.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ok so just get the same stuff as if I was doing air ride and just use the prohopper cylinders instead of the other one?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 6 2006, 02:31 PM~5191713
> *ok so just get the same stuff as if I was doing air ride and just use the prohopper cylinders instead of the other one?
> *


yup im gonna order a set when i come across some money


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

cool so I can hop it or just raise and lower?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

hopping bikes with air or juice is gay a 5 year old can get more hangtime thn juice can give. im just doing it for slam. drag the sproket or frame


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i want it mainly for show but i want to be able to hit a switch, get attention, have some fun you know?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 6 2006, 06:14 PM~5191912
> *hopping bikes with air or juice is gay a 5 year old can get more hangtime thn juice can give. im just doing it for slam. drag the sproket or frame
> *


i reli dont wanna hop eith... have my shit go flying and break it i want adjustable hieght thats y im bustin my as figureing this out... i think i have it tho- a way to goi up let alitlle air out and keep it halfway then a little bit more and a little more....get wat im sayin???


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

REGARDING PRO HOPPER CYLINDERS- it depends what type of cylinder they are... more selenoids and the switch setup will be different after i post my setup i will post pro hooper type.... If some one would post a pic of them whether they were sinlge acting double and if they had springs in them or not... thanks


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Im confused


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

so wats up with the set up


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Apr 16 2006, 01:45 AM~5251406
> *so wats up with the set up
> *



little but usefull progress..... by using that exact high pressure valve it would cut down costs by not having to purchase the selenoids ans\d the electrical setup... it will not require a battery either .

only thing is tjose are rare.......I FOUND THEM! - so whoever wants to no must pay me $5


































































j/k :biggrin: http://www.masterimagecustoms.com/Merchant...de=PAC700-90-TG


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 19 2006, 10:13 AM~5272789
> *little but usefull progress..... by using that exact high pressure valve it would cut down costs by not having to purchase the selenoids ans\d the electrical setup... it will not require a battery either .
> 
> only thing is tjose are rare.......I FOUND THEM!  - so whoever wants to no must pay me $5
> ...


 :cheesy: THANKS. Do you guys know where to buy the cylinders?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2006, 04:45 PM~5273765
> *:cheesy: THANKS. Do you guys know where to buy the cylinders?
> *



mcmaster.com.... single acting retraction cylinder ... stroke about 4 inches ... just search cylinder and click air cylinder to the left they have hundreds of ones id think the one you might want will run you close to 60 bucks ... but itll be worth it over a 20 dollar one ... altho im puttin a cheap one on mine untill i have the whole setup done


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 4 2006, 09:30 PM~5180872
> *this should help
> *


i saw this on a UK trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 1 2006, 06:08 AM~5348176
> *mcmaster.com.... single acting retraction cylinder ... stroke about 4 inches ... just search cylinder and click air cylinder to the left they have hundreds of ones id think the one you might want will run you close to 60 bucks ... but itll be worth it over a 20 dollar one ... altho im puttin a cheap one on mine untill i have the whole setup done
> *


Have you bought one of those switches yet? That site doesnt let me buy one. You can also get the cylinders at grainger.com


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

yes i bought everything yesterday.. shoul be here saturday or monday... best of all it was FREE! but shh. i cant tell u how

and i will take a look at that site.. i have a double acting cylinder wich is the "good enough" type


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 4 2006, 06:16 AM~5367718
> *yes i bought everything yesterday.. shoul be here saturday or monday... best of all it was FREE! but shh. i cant tell u how
> 
> and i will take a look at that site.. i have a double acting cylinder wich is the "good enough" type
> *


your parents bought it for you


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 4 2006, 09:40 AM~5367810
> *your parents bought it for you
> *


 :roflmao: that was good... incorrect yet funny


- no but some random person did


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

recieved it today ... all but the switch and hoses


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2006, 11:52 AM~5348773
> *Have you bought one of those switches yet? That site doesnt let me buy one . You can also get the cylinders at grainger.com
> *



why not. i bought one :dunno:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fuck keap us posted :twak: :biggrin: j/p


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 19 2006, 10:13 AM~5272789
> *little but usefull progress..... by using that exact high pressure valve it would cut down costs by not having to purchase the selenoids ans\d the electrical setup... it will not require a battery either .
> 
> only thing is tjose are rare.......I FOUND THEM!  - so whoever wants to no must pay me $5
> ...


Has anyone been able to buy a switch from this?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

whats the thing that connects to the co2 tank


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2006, 02:34 PM~5378731
> *Has anyone been able to buy a switch from this?
> *


Click on 

Add to Basket 
then Checkout ( top right hand corner )
Place order without account
Fill in Infomation

I think that should work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 5 2006, 08:46 PM~5378792
> *Click on
> 
> Add to Basket
> ...


it doesnt work for me.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

it dosent like you cuz you brown :angry: j/p :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@May 5 2006, 09:04 PM~5378886
> *it dosent like you cuz you brown :angry: j/p :biggrin:
> *




no its because he has hydros j /p why dont you call them and order over the phone :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats the #? Has anyone bought one? Does it work?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 6 2006, 12:35 AM~5378736
> *whats the thing that connects to the co2 tank
> *


a "remote" it punctures the tank... i bought one at amazon.com for 15 bucks


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2006, 01:27 AM~5378971
> *Whats the #? Has anyone bought one? Does it work?
> *


try signing up first. thats what i did.

you also can ...

add things to basket... the top right click checkout... go to place order without an account


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

dam i want to see it up and runing are you going to post a vidio :dunno: uffin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

any one got a switch at home they dont need any more ill buy it off u if u do


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

air is gay


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 6 2006, 04:14 PM~5382102
> *air is gay
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@May 6 2006, 07:14 PM~5382102
> *air is gay
> *


bikes are gay, air is gay, the internet is gay.. ect. - ali what are you gonna do? your the only straight one left on planet and you still cant get laid. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

just hittin you guys up with pics ... for ideas and solutions


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just figured it out. I bought the switch but how long does it take to get?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2006, 12:22 PM~5384847
> *I just figured it out. I bought the switch but how long does it take to get?
> *


i ordered mine thursday ... :dunno: gonna get it monday? i hope at least... cus i wanna buy all my fittings n i need to no


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 7 2006, 07:06 PM~5387433
> *i ordered mine thursday ... :dunno: gonna get it monday? i hope at least... cus i wanna buy all my fittings n i need to no
> *


Let me know how soon you get it so I know when to expect mine.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I still have shitloads of air cylinders for all applications if anyone wants some. 










I also have more than this now too.

I just got my bearings in a little while ago...I think next weekend I am gonna coat the cups and do a test fit of my air setup...the one that uses an air cylinder and still keeps the spring in place and functioning. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 7 2006, 09:00 PM~5388168
> *I still have shitloads of air cylinders for all applications if anyone wants some.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi stranger. Hows it going?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2006, 09:03 PM~5388188
> *Hi stranger. Hows it going?
> *



Good bro...real good. Working on gettin a huge oven built so I can do big ass shit. Other than that just working and saving money. Trying to get some stuff done on the trike while I have time. How you been bro...long time no speak.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 7 2006, 09:20 PM~5388313
> *Good bro...real good. Working on gettin a huge oven built so I can do big ass shit. Other than that just working and saving money. Trying to get some stuff done on the trike while I have time. How you been bro...long time no speak.
> *


Still? How big is this oven going to be? Gas or Electric? Are you still going to the postland LRM show?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2006, 09:21 PM~5388318
> *Still? How big is this oven going to be? Gas or Electric? Are you still going to the postland LRM show?
> *



Big bro...I was working on one that was gonna be like 2x3x5 foot...now my homie is talking about one like 4x5x5 foot so I can do street bike frames. He rides with a chapter of the Ruff Ryders and wants his bikes all redone. Its gonna be electric but it will have a big open section and then a side section with racks for rims and shit. I figure if I am gonna build a big oven...I might as well do it once. :dunno: I wanna go to the P.O. show for sure...just depends on when it is exactly. I'd like to go down there and check out some of the rides and meet a few people.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 7 2006, 09:26 PM~5388357
> *Big bro...I was working on one that was gonna be like 2x3x5 foot...now my homie is talking about one like 4x5x5 foot so I can do street bike frames. He rides with a chapter of the Ruff Ryders and wants his bikes all redone. Its gonna be electric but it will have a big open section and then a side section with racks for rims and shit. I figure if I am gonna build a big oven...I might as well do it once. :dunno: I wanna go to the P.O. show for sure...just depends on when it is exactly. I'd like to go down there and check out some of the rides and meet a few people.
> *


Down where? Down here?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Down to P.O. fool....Portland Oregon. It would be like the halfway spot to meet up basically. Cuzz everytime I go to Cali...its L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its not exaclty half way but whatever. lol Hopefully nothing will come up this year and I will get to go out there. What do you do in LA?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 6 2006, 11:18 AM~5381403
> *a "remote" it punctures the tank... i bought one at amazon.com for 15 bucks
> *




so when i search " remote " it will give that or can you pm a exact search name :cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 8 2006, 02:09 AM~5388624
> *so when i search " remote " it will give that or can you pm a exact search name  :cheesy:
> *



put paintball remote.. ill post pics


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

Tank - 9oz ... any paintball store $25 or less








Remote - DO NOT GET AT A PAINTBALL STORE YOU WILL GET RIPPED OFF! amazon.com - $15 shipped








Pressure regulator- Home Depot air compressor section- $15








all set up with a 1/8" to 1/4" male/male fitting (homedepot)


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats a pretty good setup, better then payin $400


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I paid $150 for all my stuff at a paintball store. All my stuff is chrome plated except for the tank and one little thing. I want to see how yours works when you get the switch.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 8 2006, 05:19 PM~5391652
> *Thats a pretty good setup, better then payin $400
> *


told ya id figure it out :tongue: j/p ... still waiting on the switch and hoses.. then a trip to home depot to get the fittings and everything is complete


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 8 2006, 01:26 PM~5391704
> *told ya id figure it out  :tongue: j/p ... still waiting on the switch and hoses.. then a trip to home depot to get the fittings and  everything is complete
> *


  Im going to use my pro hopper cylinders annd steet braided hoses and see how that works.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2006, 05:25 PM~5391693
> *I paid $150 for all my stuff at a paintball store. All my stuff is chrome plated except for the tank and one little thing. I want to see how yours works when you get the switch.
> *


yeah once i complete the setup and make sure it works ill start replacing the parts with nicer ones ... MIC has a chromed high flow switch which will give 200% better hops but its $75 -i bought the $30 one... if it works then ill get the better one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Was that the ugly ass square one?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2006, 05:32 PM~5391746
> *Was that the ugly ass square one?
> *


yup ... its big, chrome n will give you hop for your buck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 8 2006, 07:21 PM~5393865
> *yup ... its big, chrome n will give you hop for your buck
> *


I will take the nice round looking one. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey socios did you finish youres yet :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not yet. I waiting for the switch.


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2006, 05:39 AM~5395479
> *Not yet. I waiting for the switch.
> *



post pics when you get youre switch :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

how much u want for that whole system with tank and every thing


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice work so far


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GOT AIR??????????????????????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 10 2006, 11:00 AM~5403060
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@May 10 2006, 01:24 PM~5402799
> *how much u want for that whole system with tank and every thing
> *


*ONE MILLION DOLLARS*


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i made a horrible prototype for the crown... today ill make v1 of the real thing... which will get chromed and all to make it look decent show quality


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pics?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2006, 10:38 AM~5408443
> *pics?
> *


when i get home from school


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 11 2006, 09:30 AM~5408755
> *when i get home from school
> *


it's 7:24pm central time, what time do you get out of school? :ugh:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2006, 08:24 PM~5412230
> *it's 7:24pm central time, what time do you get out of school? :ugh:
> *


in jersey it was like 12:00 noon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

my homies bike from luxurious


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

ok its like 12:45 here and ive done NOTHING ALL DAY LONG.. IREBUILT THE CROWN LAST NIGHT IT LOOKS AND WORKS 75% better .. im gonna jazz it up a bit still tho i made it so the cylinder it 100% removeable but the cylinder i have has like a 3 inch stroke and is pretty damn good (more of a drastick lift/lower than i thot) ill post a video if i can tonite ... and if i dont like it or i get another cylinder I WILL BE SELLING IT... `


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 12 2006, 09:50 AM~5415592
> *my homies bike from luxurious
> 
> 
> ...


HES NOT YOUR HOMIE YOU JUST WANT HIM TO BE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2006, 11:19 AM~5416071
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

ive decided i need a smaller cylinder ... which means i have to build another crown










its way to big :angry: and with a single acting cylinder i can get the same stroke , but with a smalle cylinder


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 12 2006, 11:44 AM~5415910
> *HES NOT YOUR HOMIE YOU JUST WANT HIM TO BE :biggrin:
> *


*SOPAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wow, thhats a big cylinder. Check out what they got on granger.com. You can get stuff thats thinner than that.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2006, 04:44 PM~5416910
> *wow, thhats a big cylinder. Check out what they got on granger.com. You can get stuff thats thinner than that.
> *


yeah im gona swap it with a smaller one ... which means i gota rebuild the crown :uh: .. only took me a day tho.. n next time ill no exactly what to do
heres more pics 
my videos uploading now also


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 12 2006, 12:52 PM~5416978
> *yeah im gona swap it with a smaller one ... which means i gota rebuild the crown :uh: .. only took me a day tho.. n next time ill no exactly what to do
> heres more pics
> my videos uploading now also
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's pretty creative


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

VIDEO http://youtube.com/watch?v=BFKZti42Rd8


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

damn thats huge how heavy is youre bike going to be but diffrent i guess


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 12 2006, 05:52 PM~5417352
> *damn thats huge how heavy is youre bike going to be but diffrent i guess
> *


im gettin a way smaller cylinder


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i know i read that comment iam just saying but i think if you bend the the crown ring a lil bit you can get to sit not so straight up and it ill look diffrent


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@May 12 2006, 05:58 PM~5417393
> *i know i read that comment iam just saying but i think if you bend the the crown ring a lil bit you can get to sit not so straight up and it ill look diffrent
> *



i did that to avoid the wheel ... but im not gonna work on something im not keeping.. so the set up is FOR SALE i will put a nice thick bar in there that holds the cylinder pm me if interesete any one


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2006, 09:39 AM~5395479
> *Not yet. I waiting for the switch.
> *


did you get it yet???  im still waiting for mine ... it said over night delivery and its been two weeks :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 15 2006, 01:07 PM~5433150
> *did you get it yet???  im still waiting for mine ... it said over night delivery and its been two weeks :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

fuck this shit :angry: im goin to go work on my bike. Ive been in this depressed fucking mood all day  its the only thing that makes me happy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you get your switch yet? i goot a call from them the othher day but I havent had the chance to call them back.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I got what you need.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont see a switch in there.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 15 2006, 09:10 PM~5434498
> *I got what you need.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats what the creepy bald guy in the dark alley way always says right before he opens his trench coat... 




but yes you might have what i need .. you have a single acting one there??? one with a 4 inch stroke? can you take some closer pics of the smaller ones you have.


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i wish to see more pics of this one...n maybe the three next to it :biggrin: thanks


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

do you still have thim


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Bump mufuckers


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

i bought a cylinder from chris... if it doesnt fit ... ill have to mail him anthrax

MIC called me today and told me they were shipping my stuff out ... 


so now all i can do is wait some more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 17 2006, 08:54 PM~5991350
> *i bought a cylinder from chris... if it doesnt fit ... ill have to mail him anthrax
> 
> MIC called me today and told me they were shipping my stuff out ...
> ...


Did you order that chrome switch? How long did it take before they shipped your stuff?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@May 15 2006, 06:10 PM~5434498
> *I got what you need.
> 
> 
> ...


WATS THE STROKE ON THE ONE NXT TO THE BIGGEST ONE?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

a yall post my setup 4 me i aint got no pics rite now


----------

